# Shredded Paper



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm just wondering if shredded printer paper is good or bad. I have the opportunity to get a large trash bag of it from work and thought it may be a great chance for some bedding. Of if I can use it in some other way, I would appreciate any techniques anyone can pass on.


----------



## BluesBrothers (Aug 22, 2010)

hi! im a newbie to rats and this forum and i posted a similar question recently so can help you out.
i bought a martin cage and it came boxed in TONS of shredded newspaper, long strips so i was excited about using it. my first thought was safety, and i was assured that dyes used in paper are now all soy based. i also told it would get soggy and mushy and smelly fast.
i put it in and took it OUT wihin an hour, it was gross!
now i DO have rats who like a water bowl as well as a lixit thingy, so part of it was undoubrably from their tails in the bowl and then dragged across the paper, but it just got SO soggy, i gave the whole hefty bag sized mash to a neighbor who needs packing amterial for a move.
good luck! im using OXBOW ORCHARD GRASS for the bottom of the cage, they dont eat it and they like to poop in it, and for bedding material im using carefresh in my two playpen areas. They hardly ever romp and never nap on the Oxbow, they seem to know it is for 1. rab block stashing/hoarding and 2. defecation.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Shredded paper is a good bedding, but it does need changing sooner (depending on the rats). You could fill a digging box with it and they'll have so much fun in there and it won't get dragged around and ruined as quickly. I would keep it and put it to use, even if its just bedding material.


----------



## Arbutus (Jul 31, 2010)

When I was younger, I only used shredded paper. 
Sometimes the cage can be a little harder to clean and as stated before, you will have to change it sooner.
But there really aren't any other problems with it, and the rats like it because its fun to play and burrow in. 
Its just more work for the owner. In my new cage I use Care Fresh bedding but in the corner I always shred some newspaper for them to make a bed with and I also put in there tubes for nesting etc.​


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone who responded. I got the paper and she loves digging and playing in it.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

oh crap my rats are on pine bedding right now. they have been on it for a week now. and i just read that pine is bad for them. i usually use aspen but my closest store is walmart and this week they didnt have it. should i shred newspaper and printer paper for them and clean the cages out asap

wosh just got home cleaned all 3 rat cages and replaced the pine with newspaper. you guys are a life saver lol. id hate if my girls and boys got sick


----------

